# Public Land Smokepole Bear



## whitetailfreak (Oct 13, 2014)

Well, after taking a beating on the early Cohutta hunt last week, I decided today to hit a spot on CNF. This particular area has a White Oak flat on a shelf just above a Laurel choked creek bottom. With the exception of this flat, there are very few White Oaks in this area (mostly Chestnut Oaks). I spotted the Sow feeding under the Whites at about 80 yards, and she was working her way up the mountain towards me. I allowed her to get to 10  yds. before I let the Traditions smoke, and she fell within sight. A quick phone call to good friend Joey Bartenfield confirmed that help was on the way. It gets redundant, but once again thanks to Joey for helping me recover another critter in these hills. It certainly was a blessed day in the mountains.


----------



## deadend (Oct 13, 2014)

Congrats brother, your signature line rings true!


----------



## Milkman (Oct 13, 2014)

Congrats on a fine bear !!!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 13, 2014)

deadend said:


> Congrats brother, your signature line rings true!



Thanks. Have you dried out yet?


----------



## deadend (Oct 13, 2014)

Nope.....


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 13, 2014)

Congrats on a good bear! Passed through your part of the mountains on a trip to Tennessee this weekend. I need to check out cohuta sometime.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 13, 2014)

very nice, congrats


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 13, 2014)

Cohutta would be right up your alley tree cutter. I look forward to your pics this year.


----------



## Judge (Oct 13, 2014)

Congrats!  Good looking bear


----------



## Fireaway (Oct 14, 2014)

Congrats! I'm jealous!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice Bear!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Oct 14, 2014)

Congrats man! Were you using a climber?  I hunt CNF in Lumpkin and hope to get one this year. Good job!!!!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 14, 2014)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Congrats man! Were you using a climber?  I hunt CNF in Lumpkin and hope to get one this year. Good job!!!!



Climbers are out of the question in most areas I hunt. I prefer a Millennium tree seat.


----------



## pnome (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice job!  Congrats!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice bear!


----------



## jp94 (Oct 14, 2014)

Congratulations on the bear and having a good friend to help drag.  Those are hard to come by sometimes.


----------



## Rix56 (Oct 14, 2014)

*Congrats*

Nice bear


----------



## saw tooth (Oct 14, 2014)

congrats on a good looking bear.


----------



## 900 Shooter (Oct 14, 2014)

congrats on a good bear


----------



## Hahn88 (Oct 15, 2014)

Congrats. Nice looking bear. It was nice of her to walk toward you to make it a shorter distance to drag her.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Oct 15, 2014)

Good looking coat on that bear. Congrats.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 16, 2014)

Congrats on a fine Bear. I`m gonna get me one of those one day!!!RC


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 20, 2014)

Very nice indeed.  Congrats


----------



## bigelow (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice One.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 3, 2014)

Congrats on your muzzleloader close range bear success & blessing from above.  Sure was nice of your friend to help haul it out of the woods.


----------

